# Interview questions for tomorrow



## Kellie (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm interviewing for a role between Dubai and Abu Dhabi offices (but based in Dubai). The company is UK owned and respected in my field (pr / sponsorship). 

I've been researching packages etc and have trawled through the threads on this site. I wondered if any of you, with the benefit of hind-sight, have any advice about what I should be asking (apart from the obvious)? 

Thanks for your help...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kellie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm interviewing for a role between Dubai and Abu Dhabi offices (but based in Dubai). The company is UK owned and respected in my field (pr / sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Hi and Welcome to the Site,

Have a look at this thread for expected salary (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html)

As for things you should definitely be making sure are sorted if you are working between two sites will be transportation allowances. Make sure they will provide you with company transport if possible and that they will pay for fuel/maintenance and breakdown.

Housing allowance and healthcare!!!

Good Luck


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

also check the duration of the probation period and the restriction on benefits during probation, ie. no paid leave.

And it is worth checking the relocation packages and initial help;how many weeks ina hotel, move furniture or new furniture allowance and rent check help.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

And in this climate, think about what happens if things go wrong. Make sure you have a good notice period. My husband has 3 months.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

annual flights.
housing
car allowance
basic salary
child schooling if you have any
probation period

then if something goes wrong, what you will get, and a personal back up plan.


----------



## Kellie (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help. It seemed to go well! I'm going back for round two to meet the powers that be from Dubai/Abu Dhabi soon, which will give me the chance to get down to more specifcs...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kellie said:


> Thanks for your help. It seemed to go well! I'm going back for round two to meet the powers that be from Dubai/Abu Dhabi soon, which will give me the chance to get down to more specifcs...



Best of luck! I hope you get the job!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck - be cool - stay natural - and if you B.S make sure you do it good 

Best advice from the biggest B.S'er ever  me  hahah


----------



## Kellie (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the pic! Not quite that desperate (yet....)


----------

